# slime mold?



## andyoconnor83 (Oct 6, 2008)

all my reading suggests these are nothing to worry about, and a normal part of new tanks cycling, but just wanted to confirm. This cool yellow web of mold or fungus popped up overnight on the front glass.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Oh yeah  Great pic.

Mark


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Very cool. Seen them here on the forum plenty of times, but haven't ever seen them in one of my tanks. Not sure I remember seeing a yellow one though. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

Greetings,

You're lucky and got a _colored_ slime mold! They can come in all the colors of the rainbow. I've had pink and white ones in my viv and seen slime molds in the wild that were pink, green or blue. The white ones seem to be the most common but they all come and go on their own schedule.

Keep an eye out for tiny clusters of sporulating stems that will eventually follow the plasma stage. They can look like tiny stalked cigars or minuscule golfballs on tees.


----------



## thrain (Apr 11, 2018)

super neat! i had one that spread up the side of the glass and it was gone in 48 hrs and i never saw it again =( i did have a random mushroom grow on the other side of my tank though! fun little surprises


----------



## macg (Apr 19, 2018)

I'll have a bloom of these periodically if I turn off air circulation for a while. I've mostly seen yellow, but a small white species will attempt to grow. They'll move over almost anything, including orchids. They just end up leaving some residue.


----------

